# Budget iPhone 5c Awaiting From Long



## vijju6091 (Aug 3, 2013)

Hey Folks,
I am new to TDF
Tried to search the Thread Regarding much awaited budget I Phone Dubbed as I Phone 5C, I am Eagerly Waiting to get my hands on this device as soon as it comes out. Here I would like to share few Information on budget I phone 


Low-Cost iPhone '5C' May Include 8-Megapixel Camera - Mac Rumors

Apple is not compromising on features. that feels good to me. specially in country where the budget is biggest concern IMO. 

This is my first thread so forgive me if its not appropriate or so


----------



## root.king (Aug 3, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*

^^ budget iphone that's too frm apple  ..fool


----------



## theserpent (Aug 3, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*

Apple Budget? Nice joke-Don't worry the price wont be less than 400$


----------



## theterminator (Aug 3, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*



theserpent said:


> Apple Budget? Nice joke-Don't worry the price wont be less than 400$



Even the goddamn 2010 5MP iPhone 4 still costs Rs. 25000. WTF! Forget Apple selling a budget iPhone. Huh!


----------



## Skyh3ck (Aug 3, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*

yes, buy apple phone and stay hungry and stay foolish


----------



## vijju6091 (Aug 4, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*

Budget iPhone 5C release date, news, rumours, price and pictures - News - Trusted Reviews

According to trustedreviews the budget i phone May cost Around 350 Pounds that is very Costly IMO.
But the specs looks good 
Lets wait till September


----------



## theterminator (Aug 4, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*

Though Apple can come up with a cheap iPhone. If one sees the music player market, they have a monopoly with their variety of products like iPod Shuffle, iPod Nano, Classic iPod, iPod Touch. So, thinking again, I would not rule out this possibility.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 4, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*



theterminator said:


> Though Apple can come up with a cheap iPhone. If one sees the music player market, they have a monopoly with their variety of products like iPod Shuffle, iPod Nano, Classic iPod, iPod Touch. So, thinking again, I would not rule out this possibility.



Honestly tell don't you see players from brands like sony, Phillips, etc.. more often?? 
Also media player & mobile are very different markets.

For instance Cooler Master makes nice Cabinets, CPU Coolers but very bad PSU's.


----------



## theterminator (Aug 4, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*

^Well, may be because I don't own a music player that's why I made that generalisation, but when I look at shopping websites, that's all I see to an extent. 
I am not saying both markets are same, my point was if Apple could do in one market (have wide product line) then why not in another. But then again I may be wrong.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 4, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*



theterminator said:


> But then again I may be wrong.



You are....
*i.imgur.com/Mw4WFAK.jpg


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 4, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*

Just add phone functionality to ipod and increase price by 5k.. Im sure people would go bananas for it


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 5, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*



Nerevarine said:


> Just add phone functionality to ipod and increase price by 5k.. Im sure people would go bananas for it



Chances are it will never happen cause apple guys won't kill their own products..


----------



## Ricky (Aug 5, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*

However, there are strong rumours about 5C ..


----------



## vijju6091 (Aug 5, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*

Rumors are strong but we will have to see how apple put the pricing. it 5C gets price around 25-30k initially then there is no meaning of C IMO.


----------



## theterminator (Aug 5, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*

One thing everyone should take on facevalue that Apple would never come up with a phone priced at < 10-15k. So the 'C' is upto what Apple makes it & I am sure it will be deplorable.


----------



## vijju6091 (Aug 5, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*

If apple want to compete androids at budget level Then They Should Price around 20K. if they Price any more then 25k in india then That will be a failure for I Phone 5C


----------



## raksrules (Aug 5, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*

That C is for color and expect the cheaper (than iPhone 5) priced iPhone to come in different colors.
And to the user above who mentioned 5 Megapixel iPhone 4, you are the right kind of audience for the camera companies who want people to believe that more mpx is better pictures.



vijju6091 said:


> If apple want to compete androids at budget level Then They Should Price around 20K. if they Price any more then 25k in india then That will be a failure for I Phone 5C



Failure in your opinion or as per whatever the general statistical data that will come later ?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 5, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*



Chaitanya said:


> Honestly tell don't you see players from brands like sony, Phillips, etc.. more often??
> Also media player & mobile are very different markets.
> 
> For instance Cooler Master makes nice Cabinets, CPU Coolers but* very bad PSU's.*



Their budget line only.


----------



## vijju6091 (Aug 5, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*

I meant If Apple wants compete in mid range then price should be around 20 k -25k. more then that there are better options avalable IMO.


----------



## theterminator (Aug 5, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*



raksrules said:


> That C is for color and expect the cheaper (than iPhone 5) priced iPhone to come in different colors.
> And to the user above who mentioned 5 Megapixel iPhone 4, you are the right kind of audience for the camera companies who want people to believe that more mpx is better pictures.


IMO iPhone 4 is not priced right. FYI, I don't believe 13 MP of Canvas 4 is any better.


----------



## Flash (Aug 5, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*

iPhone 5C a.k.a. iPhone lite.
iPhone 5C (iPhone Lite) vs. Moto X: Which Budget Smartphone is the Better Buy? - International Business Times


----------



## vijju6091 (Aug 5, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*

Goof article. at $450 it seems bit deal breaker for me. My finger is crossed for price. hoping it falls little  under 25k


----------



## quagmire (Aug 6, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*

Market has reached such a state that Apple cannot compromise on CPU and GPU on their lower end models. 
iPhone 5C must have IMO : Retina Screen, at least A6X and SGX544MP4 (specs of iPhone 5), camera at least as good as 4S without compromising feel and build quality.
It should priced under 25k even to be considered mid range.

If Apple repeats what they did with the iPad mini, like using 2 year old hardware this time not even iSheep will buy it.


----------



## vijju6091 (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*

New, high-quality shots of 'iPhone 5C' casing appear | Apple - CNET News

update for I phone 5 c casing. Might be using old 30 Pin Connector in stead of New Lightening Dock.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*

apple should include a micro-usb port, user replaceable battery, micro-sc card slot and Bluetooth file transfer to other non ios devices to make i-dumb-phone budget friendly.


----------



## vijju6091 (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*

Only a day away guys. My fingers are crossed to see a budget friendly apple Device.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*

There should be something cheaper for poor users like me. I love IOS , unfortunately I can't afford it.


----------



## vijju6091 (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*

Same here mate . even though i tried I phone 3GS and I phone 4 before but the hardware are old now .

I dont care about aluminium or plastic build hardware should be good at affordable price. want to play infinity blade again.
Lets hope for the best


----------



## theserpent (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*

Apple helps in loosing wieght,People who buy iPhones, Cant pay have food as they spent all their money on it


----------



## sbacham (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*



theserpent said:


> Apple helps in loosing wieght,People who buy iPhones, Cant pay have food as they spent all their money on it



lol ha ha


----------



## sksksksk (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*

LOL!! If Apple start selling at a range a 25k!! Whats the difference between Apple and Samsung???  
Even Samsung note2 is have 27k , when it was released!!!


----------



## vijju6091 (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*

lolz.... I think this time apple will be little humble with us...


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 10, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*

instead of buying a 25k cr@pple i*dumb*phone, I'd rather get a Nexus 4/ Xperia SP


----------



## vijju6091 (Sep 10, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*



Luffy said:


> instead of buying a 25k cr@pple i*dumb*phone, I'd rather get a Nexus 4/ Xperia SP



history says :- Apple Never released a Crap.....or Dumb. if PRiced 25K then I am Going For It blindly....
Apple Iphone 5C (25K) Nexus 4/Xperaia SP/SG S3/  Or Anything In that Range...


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 10, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*

Whatever apple haters or lovers say ...Apple products almost never go wrong...no lag, all smooth animations ..simple and straightforward ...apple releases only 1 phone per year and have around 25% of world market ....thats creditable

if iphone 5c is better then iphone 5 by even 10% it will sell like hot cakes in India


----------



## Gaurav265 (Sep 10, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*



sujoyp said:


> Whatever apple haters or lovers say ...Apple products almost never go wrong...no lag, all smooth animations ..simple and straightforward ...apple releases only 1 phone per year and have around 25% of world market ....thats creditable
> 
> if iphone 5c is better then iphone 5 by even 10% it will sell like hot cakes in India



Agreed.....


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 10, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*



sujoyp said:


> Whatever apple haters or lovers say ...Apple products almost never go wrong...no lag, all smooth animations ..simple and straightforward ...apple releases only 1 phone per year and have around 25% of world market ....thats creditable
> 
> *if iphone 5c is better then iphone 5 by even 10% it will sell like hot cakes in India*


Disagree, They will never kill their own products.. as stated by someone earlier..
My guess is it will be a dumbed down version of Iphone 4s


----------



## Gaurav265 (Sep 10, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*

I think price of iphone 5c is between 30k to 35k.and its enough for apple to show their standard.....


----------



## bhuvi321 (Sep 10, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*

I-phone's most awaited phone (5C) to be launched today. I think this phone is to challenge samsung for the mid-range phone series. I think it cost will be around $400-425 not more than that for sure.


----------



## theterminator (Sep 10, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*

iPhone 5c will not be aimed at India. They don't give a damn about indian market rather they will have china in their minds when announcing 5c


----------



## Gaurav265 (Sep 10, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*

Maybe....


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 10, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*



vijju6091 said:


> history says :- Apple Never released a Crap.....or Dumb. if PRiced 25K then I am Going For It blindly....
> Apple Iphone 5C (25K) Nexus 4/Xperaia SP/SG S3/  Or Anything In that Range...





Nexus 4 >>>> 5C IMO...


----------



## ashs1 (Sep 10, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*

budget phone @ 25k+ ?? budget my a$$ !!!
but like, the terminator said, we're probably the tertiary market..It could be a budget phone for US/china market..not for us though.( no offence meant.  ).


----------



## theserpent (Sep 10, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*



sujoyp said:


> Whatever apple haters or lovers say ...Apple products almost never go wrong...no lag, all smooth animations ..simple and straightforward ...apple releases only 1 phone per year and have around 25% of world market ....thats creditable
> 
> if iphone 5c is better then iphone 5 by even 10% it will sell like hot cakes in India


This I agreee



furious_gamer said:


> Nexus 4 >>>> 5C IMO...



Well,Agree


----------



## ZTR (Sep 10, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*

Well TBH its a personal opinion as some prefer the openness of Android while others prefer the simplicity of iOS.

And the 5C is aimed at worldwide not just China and if it is priced at 25k then it will become a hot seller here in India.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 10, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*

it can be a strategy to get a quicker exit out of support for older models, instead of selling the old phone with the old screen size, introduce a new phone at the same price but with the new screen size... and lightning cable
dont think the step will be too popular among users


----------



## ujjwal007 (Sep 10, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*

anybody know the exact timings of the today's event as per indian time zone?


----------



## vijju6091 (Sep 10, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*

AFAIK it should 10 PM IST.  
i thinks it is too early decide which one is better, lets wait for the launch.... Then it will be much easier to say. And if priced 25k it will be budget apple i phone for india too IMO.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Sep 10, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*



vijju6091 said:


> AFAIK it should 10 PM IST.
> i thinks it is too early decide which one is better, lets wait for the launch.... Then it will be much easier to say. And if priced 25k it will be budget apple i phone for india too IMO.



2 hours 35 mins to go for the event 
just googled it


----------



## xtremevicky (Sep 10, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*

After sales support of any Apple device will always be miles ahead of any android manufacturer.

Nexus 4, Xperia Z , S4 are all prone to issues and after experiencing myself the whole package matters.


----------



## vijju6091 (Sep 10, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*

thats what i am too waiting eagerly.
Thw whole pakage matters and it matters a lot, for me at least...


----------



## ujjwal007 (Sep 10, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*



vijju6091 said:


> thats what i am too waiting eagerly.
> Thw whole pakage matters and it matters a lot, for me at least...



same here


----------



## ZTR (Sep 10, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*

So its based on A6 which is the one found in iPhone 5 :O


----------



## theterminator (Sep 10, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*

no off contract pricing announced yet


----------



## ashs1 (Sep 10, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*

Well Well Well...I might need to apologise to tim cook.. i think he's hit the jackpot..just read the LIVE BLOG of the event..Iphone 5c will be available @ $99( 16GB ) & $199 ( 32 GB)..Even if the 16GB version is introduced with double price ( $299) in india, its gonna be coooll !!
_*{
5C supports more LTE bands than any other smartphone in the world(whoa!). WiFi dual bandand Bluetooth 4.0

New Facetime HD camera which seems even better in lowlight... 1.9-micron pixel, and FaceTime audio, plus BSI.	

Also, 8MP iSight camera,hybrid IR filter,5-element lens
5C is powered by A6.

PRICE Pink, White Blue, Yellow and green — 16GB is $99, 32GB is $199	
New cases cost $29 each 
}*_

Here's a part of the live blog ( read bottom to top ) : 

************************************************************************
LIVE Blog

--Bigger pixels make for a better picture: Phil

--Apple's new camera has a 5-element designed lens, plus f/2.2 aperture

--"People love taking photos. We wanted to get smarter and better"	

--Next up, its the camera

--Battery Life: 10 hours LTE browsing, 40 hours music playback

--Battery Life: 10 hours 3G talktime, 250 hours standby

--Nike is making a new app called Nike+ Move

--M7, that works alongside the A7, Is a motion co-processor

--And Phil is back, "I hope you're blown away. I am."

--Gameplay looks sweet!

--"Infinity Blade III will redefine the power of gameplay. It will be available alongside the new iPhone 5S."	

--They're now showing how smoothly and fast you can transition from one world to another	

--These new areas are as bigger than the entire first game!

--You've got two character and there are up to 8 worlds

--Epic has announced Infinity Blade III, the conclusion to the successful trilogy.

--Remember Infinity Blade people!

--They're showing a demo now. Chair Co-Founder Donald Mustard comes on stage

--This will enable breakthroughs in the performance for graphics-intensive games: Phil

--It also runs OpenGL ES 3.0 - HELLO GAMING!

--56 times as fast as the original iPhone


--Half of that performance increase comes with the A7: Phil	

--The CPU is 40 times faster than the original iPhone! THAT, is sweet...

--iOS 7 too been updated for 64-bit	

--A7 also has 100 square mm die size

--The A7 has 2x general purpose registers, 2x floating point registers, over one billion transistors 

--FIRST.TIME.EVER

--It contains the A7 chip, which is a 64-bit chip, whoa!

--Phil goes on to say that the iPhone 5S is a huge leap forward in mobile computing performance

--Phil's talking about the old days of computing.	

--Gold, silver and "space gray colors" on the iPhone 5S	

--"It's made of a high-grade aluminum with cut chamfered edges", Phil

--There we go, the much-anticipated champagne gold!	

--"It is the most forward-thinking phone we've ever created," says Phil

--Ladies and Gents: iPhone 5S

--Video is over and Phil is back on. Next phone about to come everyone!

--Colours compliments the 5C. "It's the vivid realization of hardware and software together in one device."	

--Craig is now on again and with a video about battery life and FaceTime.	

-- It seems that you can play Connect 4 on the back of your iPhone!

--"iPhone 5C is beautifully, unapologetically plastic." That, sounds cool!

--"It is simpler, more essential, more capable and more colorful."	

--"Arsenic-free, mercury-free, and Android-free." Crackling laughter for that one!	

--New cases cost $29 each

--PRICE Pink, White Blue, Yellow and green — 16GB is $99, 32GB is $199	

--5C supports more LTE bands than any other smartphone in the world(whoa!). WiFi dual bandand Bluetooth 4.0

--New Facetime HD camera which seems even better in lowlight... 1.9-micron pixel, and FaceTime audio, plus BSI.	

--Also, 8MP iSight camera,hybrid IR filter,5-element lens

--5C is powered by A6.

--Specs4-inch retina display, full sRGB, integrated touch, widescreen video are among the specification.	

--There is pretty cool lineup of custom cases for the iPhone 5C. 

--"It looks great with the colorful iOS 7 as well," Phil said.	

-- iPhone 5C and it looks impressive alright. The back and sides is made from a single part and the front is one multi-touch.

--Yellow, green and blue iPhones, they're thrown in white and red too.	

--"Few of you may have seen some shots on the web. And that's cool!"

--iPhone 5C Ladies and Gents

--"I have the great honor to introduce new products to you."	

--Now we have Phil Schiller to talk about these new iPhones.	

--There are two new designs

--Now onto iPhone

--He's talking about iPhone 5.

--They're now showing apps like the iPhoto, which bring photo editing to the next level.

--Tim says, "iWork now consists of the best-selling mobile productivity app on any platform".	

--And Tim's talking about iWork

--Out goes Craig, Tim's back on stage.	

--UPDATE: iPad 2+, iPhone 4+ and the iPad mini and 5th-gen iPod touch will all get the iOS 7.	

--iOS 7: iOS 7 will be shipped free starting Sep 18th people!	

--iOS 7: "Downloading the iOS 7 is like getting an all new phone that you already know how to use," says Craig

--iOS 7: You can also create your own stations.

--iOS 7: There's also a new music experience on the new iOS, with iTunes Radio.	

--iOS 7:Next up, Photos. Now you can group your photos by moments, based on time and location when they were taken.	

--iOS 7: Hello,SIRI is updated too. It will now feature a male voice as well...

--iOS 7: Notification Center can be reached up from the lock screen. You can also swipe it down from the top.

--iOS 7M: New Ringtones too!!

--He's showing the parallax effect on the wallpaper now.

--Craig is showing the new features on the iOS 7

--"Virtually overnight hundreds of people will download iOS 7," Craig said.

--"It was 3 months ago at WWDC that we unveiled iOS 7."

--Craig Federighi is now up on the stage to talk about iOS 7.

--Now Tim's started with iOS 7. And its time for an update.

--This has got to do more with US

--Tim says "We're expanding our footprint outside the US."

--Onto retail then

--"I really encourage you to catch a couple of concerts," says Tim.

--Huge applause at the end of that video.

--If anybody's into Lady Gaga, she just started the video!

--Elton John, Justin Timberlake and Katy Perry will be performing this year.

--Now he's showing a video about the iTunes Festival

--Tim has started to talk about the iTunes festival, which is also its 5th year running.

--And Tim Cook has entered the building. Applause all around

--Al Gore is in attendance too!

--Looks like the press has been ushered inside. And the show is about to begin!


************************************************************************


----------



## theterminator (Sep 10, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*

$350 will be the off contract price in the US. Add some more for India.


----------



## reddead (Sep 10, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*

25k-30k for 5c, how the hell is this cheap?


----------



## snap (Sep 10, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*



			
				gsmarena said:
			
		

> That's how much the iPhone 5 would have cost if Apple kept to its usual strategy of selling last year's model at a $100 discount. And that phone would have had a metal back and everything


reaction to iphone 5c pricing


----------



## theterminator (Sep 10, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*



reddead said:


> 25k-30k for 5c, how the hell is this cheap?




that was expected, posted in earlier posts. don't expect a premium brand to leapfrog & introduce a phone ~10k. hell 10k is not "cheap". C was always for 'color'. Its a good thing though...this will reduce other brands' phones. ...time to buy new phones .


----------



## RCuber (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*

Sorry to spoil your hopes.. 



> You can get your choice of five colors, and the 16GB version will be offered for $99 on contract, while the 32GB tacks on an extra $100 to the total; if contracts aren't your thing, *the off-contract costs are $549 and $649, *respectively.



Source: Apple iPhone 5c hands-on


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*



RCuber said:


> Sorry to spoil your hopes..
> the off-contract costs are $549 and $649, respectively.


And I thought the definition of Cheap was portrayed incorrectly by Raul Gandi and his Company of C***ks.


----------



## readermaniax (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*

After the much anticipated launch of the iPhone 5S and the iPhone 5C along with the iOS7 at the Apple Keynote event on 9th September 2013. People have gotten into a dilemma on what phone to choose from. iPhone 4s, iPhone 5, iPhone 5S, iPhone 5C?


*2.bp.blogspot.com/-pTwQTWcy2B0/Ui-BZ7dwnOI/AAAAAAAABYM/UTq0P6hCTBQ/s640/Untitled-1+copy.jpg​

Too many options available to choose from? Well that doesn't really happen that often. While there was nothing ground-breaking at the Apple event. Apple did announce that they would be discontinuing the iPhone 5. Launching the iPhone 5C in 5 colors with the same specs as of the iPhone 5 and then launching the iPhone 5S with a faster A7 64-bit chip and twin LED flash which of course doesn't matter to most of the end users.

*Comparison iPhone 5S vs iPhone 5C vs iPhone 5*

​
iPhone 5SiPhone 5CiPhone 5Operating systemiOS 7iOS 7iOS 6Display4-inch IPS LCD; 1,136x640 pixels, 326 ppi4-inch IPS LCD; 1,136x640 pixels, 326 ppi4-inch IPS LCD; 1,136x640 pixels, 326 ppiPrice$199, $299, $399$99, $199, $549 off contract (16GB)No longer soldCarrierAT&T, Sprint, T-Mobile, VerizonGlobalAT&T, Sprint, T-Mobile, Verizon4G LTEYesYesYesCamera8-megapixel, 1080p front-facing, dual-element flash8-megapixel, 720p front-facing8-megapixel, 720p front-facingProcessorProprietary A7 CPU (64-bit)Proprietary A6 CPU (32-bit)Proprietary A6 CPU (32-bit)Memory16GB, 32GB, 64GB16GB, 32GB16GB, 32GB, 64GBBatteryTalk time up to 10 hours on 3G); embeddedTalk time up to 10 hours on 3G); embeddedTalk time up to 8 hours on 3G); embeddedNFCNoNoNoFingerprint scannerYesNoNoDedicated fitness trackingYesNoNoWeight and thickness3.95 ounces, 0.3 inch4.65 ounces, 0.35 inch3.95 ounces, 0.3 inchColorsGrey, gold, silverBlue, green, pink, yellow, whiteBlack, white
[h=3]Our Verdict[/h]If you are thinking of Going for the iPhone 5S because of the Features like a fingerprint scanner "Touch ID" and a faster A7 chip. Pay the premium and go for it.


But if you want to settle for a Cheaper iPhone go for the iPhone 5, its same as the iPhone 5C but with an Aluminium body which feels much better than Plastic and is Thinner and Lighter as well. Hopefully you will also get a discount as it is now discontinued.


----------



## vijju6091 (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*

I think Iphone 5 would be better choice who dont want trendy colors Imo. Lets hope for some price drops in india soon for IP5 and IP4S


----------



## amjath (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*

What Tim cook said was "We brought new iphone and reduced the pricing of the old phone[last gen], but this time we are bringing 2 new phones". His strategy is right. He wants to get  big place in India and China. 

He knows people mentality, "I dont want to buy old phone when a new phone is being sold" So he selling old phone as new phone. Simple


----------



## lywyre (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*

^^ That is definitely cheap. as cheap as chips.


----------



## ashs1 (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*

off-contract costs - $549 and $649 ??  

btw, any big difference in iphone 5C & iphone 5 's hardware ( apart from body )??


----------



## amjath (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*



ashs1 said:


> off-contract costs - $549 and $649 ??
> 
> btw, any big difference in iphone 5C & iphone 5 's hardware ( apart from body )??



no, except battery


----------



## mohit9206 (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*

I think Apple will continue to sell its outdated Iphone 4 in India atleast for a year or so as India is a dumping ground for outdated Apple products.


----------



## Flash (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*

I was shocked to hear the price of *budget *(extreme pun intended) iPhone 5c.


----------



## theterminator (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*

$549 is the off-contract price of T-Mobile SIM Free according to Apple website.
This is a big disappointment! Hoped this would be in the 20k's but this is a mockery of people who craved for a budget iPhone. Also, as members pointed out, who would buy this sh!t when you have iPhone 5 aluminium body at the same price or lower??


----------



## RCuber (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*



theterminator said:


> $549 is the off-contract price of T-Mobile SIM Free according to Apple website.
> This is a big disappointment! Hoped this would be in the 20k's but this is a mockery of people who craved for a budget iPhone. Also, as members pointed out, who would buy this sh!t when you have iPhone 5 aluminium body at the same price or lower??



*i.imgur.com/WT40I4s.jpg


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*

iphone 5c will cost atleast 30k+. thanks cook for the new definition of "cheap". dont forget to change the definition in all dictionaries available to iphone let me change mine too.


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*

Actually according to the chinese price revealed today, its 4500 yuan or approx: 47k in rupees

In world's biggest market, "cheap" iPhone looks too pricey | NDTV Gadgets


----------



## theterminator (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*

well 35k is the price of US after conversion from dollar to rupee (assuming 1 USD = 64 INR). Add more to that for retail price in India. It's the biggest joke of the year.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*



theterminator said:


> well 35k is the price of US after conversion from dollar to rupee (assuming 1 USD = 64 INR). Add more to that for retail price in India. It's the biggest joke of the year.


Biggest joke of 2014 may be. that is the time i think it will be released  in india.


----------



## amjath (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*

BTW iphone 5s to cost more in europe it seems guess what in India



rijinpk1 said:


> Biggest joke of 2014 may be. that is the time i think it will be released  in india.



Nope before end of 2013, that's what he said


----------



## Flash (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*

Just wait for HiPhone 5c


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*

another iFail from Cr@pple


----------



## josin (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*

The 4" screen will be the biggest mistake Apple is going to regret in the coming days.( it will be a perfect example for Marketing myopia ever committed)


----------



## Flash (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*

iPhone5c, where c is cheap costly.


----------



## noob (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*

C is not for cheap..its for crap.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*

and haters gonna hate


----------



## amjath (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*



Anorion said:


> and haters gonna hate



ur copyright statement right


----------



## vijju6091 (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*

Pricing are on little higher side for IPhone 5C For Me. Now I am Looking forward to IP4S. it for me if they drop price a little more.

Pricing are on little higher side for IPhone 5C For Me. Now I am Looking forward to IP4S. it for me if they drop price a little more.



noob said:


> C is not for cheap..its for crap.



And C is  for color IMO.


----------



## raksrules (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*

Did apple ever mention that 'C' meant cheap ?
I am sure it was an assumption which everyone made and apple never acknowledged. That is more reason everyone is disappointed. And most haters will be android / windows users and they are probably never going to buy iPhone then why hate it ? You shouldn't be caring at all in my opinion.
Or is it that secretly you want to purchase the iPhone and are disappointed with the price?


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*



theterminator said:


> well 35k is the price of US after conversion from dollar to rupee (assuming 1 USD = 64 INR). Add more to that for retail price in India. *It's the biggest joke of the year*.



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/153002-poor-jokes-thread-11.html#post2004549


----------



## Flash (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*



Gearbox said:


> iPhone5c, where c is cheap costly.





noob said:


> C is not for cheap..its for crap.





vijju6091 said:


> And C is for color IMO.



We're not the only one who thought, C is for cheap.. 
Turns Out 'c' In Apple's iPhone 5c Doesn't Stand For 'Cheaper;' As Shares Fall, Icahn Buys - Forbes


----------



## ujjwal007 (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*



Luffy said:


> another iFail from Cr@pple


what do you mean by another?


----------



## vijju6091 (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*

if one looks for complete pakage still no one can beat apple. I mean everthing product life, a.s.s. , support, update and all. i don't think it as a cr@p or anything . Everything comes with a cost thats all.


----------



## Flash (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*

But in case of apple, the cost is huge when compared to others. That's the worrisome factor .


----------



## vijju6091 (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*



Gearbox said:


> But in case of apple, the cost is huge when compared to others. That's the worrisome factor .


Every coin has a flip side too....


----------



## d3p (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*



vijju6091 said:


> if one looks for complete pakage still no one can beat apple. I mean everthing product life, a.s.s. , support, update and all. i don't think it as a cr@p or anything . Everything comes with a cost thats all.



Even Micromax is offering better these days compared to Apple. It has almost everything except A.S.S. But you can buy one later too, coz its cheap.


----------



## vijju6091 (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*



d3p said:


> Even Micromax is offering better these days compared to Apple. It has almost everything except A.S.S. But you can buy one later too, coz its cheap.


you could choose little better company for comparison IMO. micromax vs Apple


----------



## d3p (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*



vijju6091 said:


> you could choose little better company for comparison IMO. micromax vs Apple



FYI, that little company is rulling indian market & giving nokia, samsung & HTC a run for their money. Not some apple crap.


----------



## Flash (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*

OT: Micromax,if tweaked well can gain more reputation from the native population as the company is home brewn.

BTW, Apple should really do something for the midrange mobile segment , if they want to capture the market (India and China) - coz most of the prize conscious customers* lies within the range of below 20k.*


----------



## Anorion (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*

Mmx is too cheap, apple is too costly
So if no buy smartphone between 20-30k, you done goofed

The biggest market for high end smartphones are the carriers


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*



Anorion said:


> Mmx is too cheap, apple is too costly
> So if no buy smartphone between 20-30k, you done goofed
> 
> The biggest market for high end smartphones are the carriers



Its not between 20-30k but 15-20k which is where 60%-70% of home grown smart phone buyers are there and will buy from either Samsung, Sony, Nokia, HTC, Motorola, LG. But if Micromax will *increase their service centers* and *introduce more models *then truly it will certainly become one of the best phone companies for the coming decade or so. It is truly an Indian company that one should not forget.


----------



## mastervk (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*

Apple has great service in USA. Has anybody used apple  customer service in India ? i have not seen any genius store in India.

In USA you can bring your broken iphone to apple store and get a new iphone in 5 minutes ..I doubt the service is comparable in India..


----------



## vijju6091 (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*



d3p said:


> FYI, that little company is rulling indian market & giving nokia, samsung & HTC a run for their money. Not some apple crap.



Can you please compare the A.s.s And Material Quality used In Both the companies Device. At Least i Can't Even Dream Of comparing both of them. It does not matter where is the market position. All matter is What we get in terms of Tech, Service, Support..  Does MMX Even Bother To update phones with Latest os?, I can't Even Remember a mmx phone launched Before a year or a couple of year. 
And how much phone does mmx release per year. ( I can not even Count) but after 6 month even micromax forgets  phone model and they move on.


----------



## ajaymailed (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*



bavusani said:


> Its not between 20-30k but 15-20k which is where 60%-70% of home grown smart phone buyers are there and will buy from either Samsung, Sony, Nokia, HTC, Motorola, LG. But if Micromax will *increase their service centers* and *introduce more models *then truly it will certainly become one of the best phone companies for the coming decade or so. It is truly an Indian company that one should not forget.


May be it is to do with the quality, reliability and average life of components used in manufacturing MMX Phones. The cost of servicing and replacing the parts on the MMX Mobile phones is probably quite high when you consider price of the phone itself. Not only they have to help service centers maintain qualified professionals but also with the servicing equipment and maintain adequate stock of components of all the phones. With each passing year, chipset, display, camera etc are changing and tens of different models released every year. And the service centre needs to be profitable after doing all this.  Considering the pace at which new mobiles are arriving, it will be far enticing for people to throw their damaged old mobile and replace it with a new one instead of spending on repairing it.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*

Have contention. 
One. We dont have carrier model and hence a non existing / marginal market for high end smartphones.
Two. The services for using these devices are not available in india. There is no way to use the full feature list for any smartphone... Nfc or passbook, does not matter, neither is of much use here

Just appreciate apple on tech front for how much they pay out developers


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*

1 week back my collegue dropped his iphone 4 in water, went to the service center and was given a brand new iphone 4 immediately. I think the same service is provided here.

Also apple does not have nfc in any of its models and pass book is supported in some places like Cleartrip etc


----------



## d3p (Sep 14, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*



vijju6091 said:


> Can you please compare the A.s.s And Material Quality used In Both the companies Device.



I already mentioned you don't need to compare, its the sales figure which tells the story. You buy a 9k Phone which does everything more than Apple iphone X. Use it for 1yr & throw it in the garbage yard after its dead & buy another since you haven't spend a huge on apple Sh!t & itunes.



vijju6091 said:


> Does MMX Even Bother To update phones with Latest os?, I can't Even Remember a mmx phone launched Before a year or a couple of year.



Lol...don't make joke out of yourself. I hope you heard about ANDROID anytime..Do you ?? Also seen people rooting their MMX phone, when not satisfied.



vijju6091 said:


> And how much phone does mmx release per year. ( I can not even Count) but after 6 month even micromax forgets  phone model and they move on.



How many craps does Apple release every year ?? Yes, that's how Samsung does with its phone line, earlier with Nokia & SE too. No one gives a sh!t about an old stuff.



vijju6091 said:


> ( I can not even Count)



Maths buddy, looks like you are poor in counting. You can count the amount of phone Apple has released & same with MMX.


----------



## vijju6091 (Sep 14, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*

apple is still upgrading I phone 4. It was launched when there was no micromax smartphone at least on earth. you can read after salse services in above post, so one can be sure that phone will be safe for waranty period and where in micromax you can't be sure for even tomorrow, for some consumer all this matter. And for others like you only price matters that cheaper is better. But that is not the case everywhere.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Sep 14, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*



vijju6091 said:


> apple is still upgrading I phone 4. It was launched when there was no micromax smartphone at least on earth. you can read after salse services in above post, so one can be sure that phone will be safe for waranty period and where in micromax you can't be sure for even tomorrow, for some consumer all this matter. And for others like you only price matters that cheaper is better. But that is not the case everywhere.


yes your right that matters to me atleast and for most of ppls i know
who is comparing apple VS micromax 
some people dont give a ****


----------



## raksrules (Sep 14, 2013)

*Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*



d3p said:


> FYI, that little company is rulling indian market & giving nokia, samsung & HTC a run for their money. Not some apple crap.



In India people look at price first and then buy and that's why micromax rules. 
Apple is expensive granted but then Samsung high end phones too are expensive. No point generalizing android is cheap and iPhone more.
The comparison itself is stupid. We have apple which is single manufacturer and andorid which has like 10000 manufacturers
Coming to apple stores in India, blame that to FDI in retail. I think government just sometime back gave 100% FDI in retail. That why you may see apple stores in India at least even in near future. But there are Reliancr istore and some premium resellers though.


Secondly if one has never used iPhone (playing for 10 min in a store or of a friend does not count) then they should not comment on them. People going back to iPhones are not dumb but they know what value it offers to them, the same may not be applicable to someone else.


----------



## d3p (Sep 15, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*



vijju6091 said:


> apple is still upgrading I phone 4. It was launched when there was no micromax smartphone at least on earth. you can read after salse services in above post, so one can be sure that phone will be safe for waranty period and where in micromax you can't be sure for even tomorrow, for some consumer all this matter. And for others like you only price matters that cheaper is better. But that is not the case everywhere.



Even Nokia has released refreshed Symbian & named it Anna & Belle, what's your point ??



raksrules said:


> In India people look at price first and then buy and that's why micromax rules.
> Apple is expensive granted but then Samsung high end phones too are expensive. No point generalizing android is cheap and iPhone more.
> The comparison itself is stupid. We have apple which is single manufacturer and andorid which has like 10000 manufacturers
> Coming to apple stores in India, blame that to FDI in retail. I think government just sometime back gave 100% FDI in retail. That why you may see apple stores in India at least even in near future. But there are Reliancr istore and some premium resellers though.



^ I agree there, but the "Budgeted" iphone 5c is a Butt-Hurting title. 



raksrules said:


> Secondly if one has never used iPhone (playing for 10 min in a store or of a friend does not count) then they should not comment on them. People going back to iPhones are not dumb but they know what value it offers to them, the same may not be applicable to someone else.



^ this is what, no one will ever agree. I can't comment on ios7[yet to update my device], but ios6 was crap. Regarding "Trying the mobile for 10mins". The stores in india, don't give the phone to take it home & try for couple of weeks before you make your mind. Now that's with general people.

Coming to geeks, what can you do with your iphone ?? 
Install talking cat, dog, monkey...that's all....can you just play around your homescreen ?? 
Can you have Live Wallpapers ?? 
Heck, can iphone have basic OTG support ??

Regarding "We have apple which is single manufacturer and andorid which has like 10000 manufacturers". That is because of Apple & their own noobness.

Living in water and being an enemy of the crocodile is not good.


----------



## xtremevicky (Sep 15, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*



d3p said:


> Regarding "We have apple which is single manufacturer and andorid which has like 10000 manufacturers". That is because of Apple & their own noobness.
> 
> Living in water and being an enemy of the crocodile is not good.



There is a flip side for this.

Atleast all the phones that they have in market get upgrades at the same time. Google biggest problem is updates and this is the reason.

Also, the things you are talking about are only for techies. Not everyone has the time to look for a live wallpaper.

Any iphone which is taken out of the box works and works quite well. This is why they are popular.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 15, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*



ujjwal007 said:


> what do you mean by another?



No 3rd party earphone support
No Bluetooth File sharing
No drag and Drop
requires itunes all times for pc syncing
No user replaceable battery
No micro-usb
No side loading of apps possible until jailbreak
no default file explorer.


----------



## prehistoricgamer (Sep 15, 2013)

A for Apple. B for Buyers. C for Chutyas.

You know what I mean.


----------



## raksrules (Sep 15, 2013)

Think from perspective of the general public which is apple's and every company's main target. We forum people do not form even 0.05% of the users. Here people care about customization and live wallpapers and all but the general users just want something which works OOTB. 
See these companies are for money and they will build something which will sell because everyone wants it. 
Do you think Samsung will stop release exonys processor phones in India because developers don't support them, nah they care that more people should buy it, this is the public which has never ever heard what rooting is.
First iPhone is/was expensive so people started buying Samsung phones because they thought if paying 35k instead of small screen iPhone I can get a big screen Samsung why not. They have no knowledge about OS and just know Samsung has android. 
Now micromax comes and offers similar size device at 13k and people buy that because cost is of primary importance to a person in this country. Not everyone can afford an iPhone or galaxy S4 but then MMX is in their reach.

And yes iPhone 5C basically means Ch*****banaya because apple did what they do best...
Reduce production cost of 5 but using plastic now
No more scratches and all like it happened with aluminum iPhone 5
Same hardware and people still think they are buying new phone.


----------



## raksrules (Sep 15, 2013)

Luffy said:


> No 3rd party earphone support
> No Bluetooth File sharing
> No drag and Drop
> requires itunes all times for pc syncing
> ...



Agreed on all points. So if these features are utmost important to you then you should never buy iPhone, you can go for android for sure. It's not like apple or any company forces you to buy their devices.


----------



## vijju6091 (Sep 15, 2013)

*Re: Budget I Phone 5c Awaiting From Long*



d3p said:


> Even Nokia has released refreshed Symbian & named it Anna & Belle, what's your point ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But can't you Find Differance between Mmx and Apple ? I Don't Know Why? Can you Play Real Racing 3 in any of MMX device, I dont Know Why But Apple and mmx Can not be even compared.....


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 15, 2013)

I was gone for 4 days and this thread becomes Apple vs Other-phone-companies thread. Start a thread in Fight Club and let's fight there.... 



vijju6091 said:


> But can't you Find Differance between Mmx and Apple ? I Don't Know Why? Can you Play Real Racing 3 in any of MMX device, I dont Know Why But Apple and mmx Can not be even compared.....



Are you kidding. My friend is playing Real Racing 3 in his MMX Canvas 2...


----------



## Flash (Sep 15, 2013)

All problems started with these words - "Budget" and "iPhone". 
Pre-orders begin for *5C*, but not for *5S*. 

I guess, all who wanna own iPhone were fallen for the gimmick word "Budget".


----------



## raksrules (Sep 15, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> All problems started with these words - "Budget" and "iPhone".
> Pre-orders begin for *5C*, but not for *5S*.
> 
> I guess, all who wanna own iPhone were fallen for the gimmick word "Budget".



I guess it is the hype on internet which assumed 'C' meant Cheap and that's when people got disappointed with the price of 5C. Apple themselves never told it is gonna be cheap and budget, people on internet assumed and everyone took it as set in stone thing.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 15, 2013)

raksrules said:


> Think from perspective of the general public which is apple's and every company's main target. We forum people do not form even 0.05% of the users. Here people care about customization and live wallpapers and all but the general users just want something which works OOTB.



General public is not target for high end smartphones, its the carriers who pick up these devices in bulk and contract it to the general public.


----------



## flyingcow (Sep 15, 2013)

My friends, even after knowing the price, are saying that they will buy 5C because its so cheap...
If you would have asked them earlier to buy a 30k phone they would be all be like  and would refuse to buy it. They even talked about buying MMX 10k phones earlier and now this...
Apple has brain-washed them


----------



## raksrules (Sep 15, 2013)

Anorion said:


> General public is not target for high end smartphones, its the carriers who pick up these devices in bulk and contract it to the general public.



That is applicable only in countries like US predominantly.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 15, 2013)

Iphone 5c was introduced to replace Iphone 5.. since iphone 5 will be out of production, the general audience who would have bought Iphone 5 instead of iphone 5s will now have to buy iphone 5c, even if they dont like the plastic construction... It was never meant to be a "budget phone"..


----------



## raksrules (Sep 15, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> My friends, even after knowing the price, are saying that they will buy 5C because its so cheap...
> If you would have asked them earlier to buy a 30k phone they would be all be like  and would refuse to buy it. They even talked about buying MMX 10k phones earlier and now this...
> Apple has brain-washed them



What do you think made your friends think about iPhone ? Did they use it (older model) or just checked ad or video on YouTube and decided to get one ?  
People switching to iPhone is not new. I was a stern apple hater and talked what many people on forums talk (against apple). But my first stint with iPhone was when I gifted my wife an IPhone 4 and then I used it myself and liked everything about it. More so after jailbreaking it. That prompted me to buy iPhone 4S for myself and I got a 3GS for my dad and he is someone who has never used a smartphone but he figured out everything himself with the iPhone. 
Now my brother who is fed up with his android (for various reasons) is planning to switch to iPhone after using ours. 
Btw all the iPhones I bought were bought from USA and used and never paid full price.
Infact the total money I payed for an iPhone 3GS 8Gb, 4 16GB and 4S 64GB was less than 1000$. Believe it or not.


----------



## raksrules (Sep 15, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Iphone 5c was introduced to replace Iphone 5.. since iphone 5 will be out of production, the general audience who would have bought Iphone 5 instead of iphone 5s will now have to buy iphone 5c, even if they dont like the plastic construction... It was never meant to be a "budget phone"..



Apple capitalized on opportunity as they always do. What they did was by replacing aluminum with plastic they will have less people complaining about scratches and wanting to exchange their phones. Reduced their cost at the end. iPhone 5c is essentially iPhone 5 In a plastic casing. People should understand that and set expectations. If apple would have kept iPhone 5 in market that too would have been at the exact same price point.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 15, 2013)

raksrules said:


> That is applicable only in countries like US predominantly.



off contract buyers are a minor market. 

No hulu, no veoh, no netflix, no lastfm, no deezer, no spotify... Flyte was there that shut down. We cant use these phones for what they were designed for irrespective of ecosystem.


----------



## flyingcow (Sep 15, 2013)

raksrules said:


> What do you think made your friends think about iPhone ? Did they use it (older model) or just checked ad or video on YouTube and decided to get one ?



Believe me when I say some of them dont even know that some of them dont even know it runs on IOS, when asked, they tell any randomly generated specs in their mind 
They have not used it, some havent even seen it on youtube etc They just rely on the things their noob friends tell them. Having not used the phone and taking the decision to buy a 35k phone WTF?? I bet they will go to the shop and take a preview/demo for 2-3 mins and will be impressed (even some crappy UI impresses these noobs)and end up buying it...I feel sorry for them but its so hard to convince them....when I tell them anything they just agree and later they ask some noob shopkeeper ,because they think hes like a god or something and knows everything, and again change their decision
I think I shouldnt even be friends with them lol


----------



## vijju6091 (Sep 15, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> Believe me when I say some of them dont even know that some of them dont even know it runs on IOS, when asked, they tell any randomly generated specs in their mind
> They have not used it, some havent even seen it on youtube etc They just rely on the things their noob friends tell them. Having not used the phone and taking the decision to buy a 35k phone WTF?? I bet they will go to the shop and take a preview/demo for 2-3 mins and will be impressed (even some crappy UI impresses these noobs)and end up buying it...I feel sorry for them but its so hard to convince them....when I tell them anything they just agree and later they ask some noob shopkeeper ,because they think hes like a god or something and knows everything, and again change their decision
> I think I shouldnt even be friends with them lol



Even though i am not using IOS now. i have used till Ios 5 in my last IP4 but I can assure you that it is One of the Most simple yet useful OS in mobile. and I Phone 5c is basically I phone 5 So it should hold Ios updates for next 3 years or so, If i Buy iphone 5c now then i can use it for 2 years with ease and almost all the games and apps it will handle so My Point was that apple offers a complete pakage for certain years that you dont have oto worry about anything. and if something go wrong with phone then i think everyone knows A.S.S of apple it is just the best in the Business [/B]

And If I Am buying a new phone then infinity blade triology can be the only reason for me atleast


----------

